# SOONER than later



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Sooners took it to the Tide- that was a good game but showing the SEC isn't all they say


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packfish said:


> The Sooners took it to the Tide- that was a good game but showing the SEC isn't all they say


Actually the SEC is all they say but this year was a slightly down year. Has anyone seen or heard from RollTide....I am quite certain he is depressed and may be considering something drastic. After all it's been a long time since the Tide has lost two in a row. Geaux Tigers !!!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Just like Stoops said earier in the year, the SEC defenses are way overrated....and nobody in the SEC has an elite offense. This has been the case for several years now....it was good to see the Sooners make mincemeat of the tide's porous SEC defense!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on. This isn't like they were playing a two-loss Big 12 with a back-up QB! Oh wait. They were. 

Just like when the Utes spanked Bama, they'll say "We really didn't want to be there anyway." Whatever. I'm not sure where there is more media love - ESPN and the SEC, or NBC and Obamacare!


----------



## jhj (Jun 2, 2011)

Saban's defense struggles with spread teams. Brought back a lot of fun memories of when Utah played them. Oklahoma's defense abused Bama just like Utah did. 

The Sugar Bowl hasn't been kind to Bama.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I do like Auburn but I think they will take it in the shorts also


----------

